# الأتمتة الصناعية



## محمد988 (22 أبريل 2010)

*مقدمة (**Introduction **) **:*

*1- *1 علم الأتمتة الصناعية (Industrial Automation):

لقد أصبح مفهوم الأتمتة Automationمصاحباً لجميع مبادئ و مفاهيم عملية التصنيع في جميع أنحاء العالم ، قد انبثق هذا المفهوم من حاجة عمليات التصنيع لآليات و أدوات تستفيد من عامل الزمن في زيادة الكمية المنتجة و بتكلفة أقل ، و لم يتوقف الأمر عند
ذلك الحد ، بل تعداه ليصل إلى شروط تصنيع تتمتع بالمرونة و الجودة . وينطوي ذلك المفهوم بشكل مختصر على إقحام الآلة في عالم الصناعة و استبدالها بالطاقة بالبشرية العاملة قدر الإمكان . 



الشكل (1-1)​ 

أدوات الأتمتة الصناعية ​ 


.













2 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


الخطوات إلى الأتمتة ( Steps to Automation) :​ 


إذاً أنت في وضع يحتم عليك تصميم أو بناء آلة أوتوماتيكية، هذا جيد. لا يوجد ما يعيق ذلك من الوجهة النظرية ، و لكن من حيث الواقع ، يجب على المصصم أن يلمّ إلماماً كافياً بالغرض المطلوب من الآلة و تكاليفها و زمن بنائها و المواد المطلوبة لذلك و توفرها ، و طبعاً قبل كل ذلك ....... رغبة الزبون .

*1-2 *ما هي عملية الأتمتة؟
السؤال هو، ما هي بالتحديد الآلة الأوتوماتيكية؟
هناك عدة احتمالات:
· الأتمتة "بالاستعانة بتعريف المترجم".
· الصندوق الأسود الذي يزود بالمدخلات بشكل غامض و تخرج منه على شكل منتج نهائي "بوجهة نظر الإدارة".
· سمها ما تريد و ذلك فقط لكي تبيعها و لا يهمك ما يكون عملها.
· نظام تصميم للتجهيزات و التحكم لإنتاج منتج مطلوب.

*1-2-1 *الأتمتة بتعريف العالم ويبستر:
· لقد عرف العالم مريام ويبستر في سنة 1972 ثلاثة خيارات لتعريف الأتمتة و هي:
· أسلوب لعمل تجهيزات عملية. أو نظام يشغل تلقائياً.
· تشغيل تلقائي محكم لعملية التجهيز بواسطة نظام ميكانيكي أو أجهزة إلكترونية تأخذ بدائل أعضاء الإنسان للمراقبة و الجهد و القرار.
· أما الخيار الثالث فهو من الممكن أن يكون الخيار المغلق لتصاميم المهندسين.
على الرغم من أن الغالبية لا يفكرون باستبدال أعضاء الإنسان (مع العلم أننا استبدلنا يدي الإنسان بأجهزة مناولة و عينيه بأجهزة مراقبة أو رؤية) و لكن بماذا يمكننا استبدال قلب الإنسان الحي، و لكن هذا التعريف يبقى غير ثابت في معظم الحالات.


*1-2-2 *طريقة الصندوق الأسود:
الصورة 1-2 تظهر مخطط بسيط بحيث يمكن لأي أحد بدون تدريب في الهندسة أن يتخيل الآلة المؤتمتة. هذا المخطط البسيط ممكن أن يكون صحيحاً عندما يريد أحد أن يجمد الماء السائل ليصنع مكعبات الثلج فيكون الصندوق المركزي الإنسان و آلة التبريد (الثلاجة) هي ما يقوم بالعمل. إن آلة صنع مكعبات الثلج ليست بهذه البساطة، على الرغم من وجود أجهزة أكثر تعقيداً الآن، فيجب على أحدنا أن يقلق عندما يرسم له أحد (و خاصة مديره) عملية آلية شبيهة بالصورة 2.1.



الشكل (1-2) طريقة الصندوق الأسود للأتمتة ​ 

لتخفيض مستوى الجهد سواء (الوقت أو التكلفة) لإنتاج آلية جديدة يستطيع أن يقودها إلى الانهيار النهائي للمنتج الجديد القادم إلى السوق. هذا النص بالإضافة إلى الخبراء ممكن أن يساعدنا في هذا.

*1-2-3 *الخبراء يعلمون الأفضل دائماً:
هل يمكننا اعتبار أن جزازة العشب التي تعمل على الغاز، على أنها مؤتمتة بالتعريف؟. معظم مهندسي الأتمتة سيقولون لا. و لكن حتى الآن التعريف ليس واضحاً في هذا المجال. أحدهم يحاول في هذا و يقول أن قص الأعشاب الطويلة لتحويلها إلى قصيرة هي عملية يمكن أتمتتها. الخلاط الذي يصنع الحليب المخفوق يخضع لنفس المحاولة. في النهاية الأغلب أن أي شيء مع محرك ممكن أن يصنف على أنه آلي.
بالنسبة لأغلب المهندسين، الخلاط يعتمد على تغذيته داخلياً بالحليب و المثلجات و بعض المنكهات، فالخلاط هو بالنهاية عبارة عن أداة نحصل عن طريقها بعد وضع هذه المحتويات على الحليب المخفوق.
كما تستعمل آلة للحصول على الخبز نظام التغذية الداخلية أو الخارجية لا يمكن تمييزه في أجهزة أخرى. الحقيقة هي أن الخلاط القياسي المنزلي يتطلب من الإنسان التحكم بالمدخلات و إخراج المنتجات بالإضافة إلى أنها طريقة عمل تقود الغالبية لتسميتها عدة منزلية.
هل تعتبر الطابعة التي نحصل من خلالها على الجرائد صباح كل يوم آلة؟
الجواب هو في الغالب نعم. نستدل على أنها كذلك من خلال الآلية التي ندخل بها الورق من أسطوانة كبيرة ثم نحصل على الأوراق المطبوعة التي تكون بشكل رزم.
و تندرج تحت اسم آلة مؤتمتة تلك الآلة التي تقوم بأخذ كمية معينة من رقاقات الذرة المجففة و تضعها في علبة ليأت المستهلك و يراها موضوعة على الرف و يشتريها.
مهما يكن ما يريد الخبراء لتعريف الأتمتة هذا غير مهم. الخبير موجود للمساعدة في تخمين احتياجات، تصميم و تمثيل الجهاز المطلوب الذي سيصبح شيء ثمين.
1-2-4 سمه ما تشاء:
كيفما يكون، التعريف ليس مهماً مقارنة بالنتائج. إذا كانت الأجهزة أو الآلات قابلة للتشكيل اعتماداً على أجهزة و نظريات سابقة و النتائج كانت مقنعة فالشخص يمكن أن يطلق عليها ما يشاء.
حالة مشابهة ظهرت خلال السنوات حول استعمال تعبير "رجل آلي" و "علم الإنسان الآلي" خلال الفترة بين 1970 و 1980 كان علم الإنسان الآلي يعتبر تعبير عظيم، والنمو في هذا العلم كان من المتوقع أن يرتفع. الكثير من هذا كان متوقعاً أن يبدأ (حسب رأي العظماء) مع فيلم حرب النجوم الأصلي في عام 1979. على الرغم من أنه قيل لمعظم الناس خلال فترة 6 سنوات أنه يوجد شخص صغير هو الإنسان الآلي من النوع R2D2 و العديد كانوا مفتونين بالذي كانت تحققه التكنولوجيا. و كان من المتوقع أن الروبوتات لديها ذكاء جيد و لكن ذلك لم يتحقق و هذا أدى إلى خسارة العديد من الشركات لعشرات الملايين. و لكن بعد ذلك استعادت نموها المتوقع و تم تمثيل تعبير الإنسان الآلي بطريقة إيجابية. و تغير تعريف هذا العلم مع مرور السنوات.
1-2-5 التصميم المنظم للأجزاء:
الاتجاه الأولي لهذا النص هو النظر إلى كامل العملية، أي النظر إلى الأجزاء الميكانيكية والكهربائية الغير متاحة و تلك التي بحاجة إلى تصميم و بناء، و مكاملتها مع نظام مبني على الحساسات لتقليص الدور البشري في العملية. و بعض الأحيان يكون التحسين العالمي خلال التصميم التنظيمي للمهمة أشبه باختصار دوري للوقت و المال. و لكن نظرية النظام المتكامل هي الطريقة المفضلة لوصل الأشياء.

1-2-6 تعميم الآلة المؤتمتة:
لينتز (1985) عرّف تعميم الآلة المؤتمتة بأنه:
يوجد صندوق وظيفي من أجل كل جزء لكل قطعة من عملية الأتمتة. و هذا المخطط هو حجر الأساس لاستعراض المهمة التعليمية. و لكنها تكون محدّدة إذا كان الذي يقوم بالعملية يشعر بأنه مرغم على أن تكون كل آلة جديدة مصمّمة بشكل جاسىء. يوجد الكثير من الخيارات الهيكلية للآلة اليوم لتحديد هذا التصميم. و سنرى خيارات ممتعة أخرى في فصول متقدّمة. الشكل (2-2).




الشكل (2-2) التصميم المنظم للأجزاء​ 

2-2 تصميم عملية الأتمتة :
إن عملية تصميم الآلة بشتّى الطرق هي مشابهة لعملية تصميم أي منتج جديد. اعتماداً على رأي كاتب قرأت له مؤخراً هناك من 5 إلى 10 خطوات للعملية يجب إتباعها. هناك 6 خطوات عامة هي الأكثر احتمالاً أن تكون مشتركة. واحدة من هذه الخطوات المفتاحية (الأساسية) للمهندس هي تحديد كيفية عمل المنتج، التي لا تُرى عادةً من قبل الزبون. و هذا يتطلّب صيحة إبداعية مخلوطة بالقيود المفروضة من الطريقة التي يمكن أن تُصنّع بها.
مهما يكن إن الآلات الأوتوماتيكيّة هي تحدّي مغاير عن التصميم العام للمنتَج الجديد. و الآلة بحدّ ذاتها لن تُرى من قبل العامّة. و الزبون ممكن أن يكون شخص أو مجموعة من الأشخاص على أرض المصنع. و بالطبع إن لون الآلة ليس بهذه الأهمية (و لكن بعض الشركات تحمل آراءّ مختلفة عن بعضها في هذا المجال). إن الوجود الأساسي للآلة الأوتوماتيكية ينطلق من المنتج المطلوب تصنيعه، إذاً مع الضغط في سرعة تغيرات السوق قد يتم إعطاء بعض الشركات أموالاً إضافية مقابل اختصار زمن التصنيع الذي طلبته سابقاً،فهناك عادةً وقت قليل لمعرفة كيف يمكن أتمتة المهمة. فمهندس تصميم الأتمتة يواجه تحد كبير.
ممكن لأحدهم أن يقوم بالتالي، بالرغم من أنها غير ضرورية في هذا الترتيب:
● النظر إلى عمليات أو أجهزة مؤتمتة مشابهة.
● النظر إلى كيفيّة قيام الإنسان بالعملية.
● تجريب أشياء جديدة في أفعال عشوائيّة على ما تبدو من الإبداع.
● تطبيق إستراتيجيّة الميكاترونيكس (الميكانيكيّة الإلكترونيّة).
فلنبحث الآن كل منها على حدا.




الشكل (3-2) عملية التصميم سداسية الخطوة العامة​ 

2-2-1 النظر إلى عمليات أو أجهزة مؤتمتة مشابهة:
من الضروري على الشخص ألا يتوقّف عن التعلُّم. و مع ذلك نجد الكثيرين يتوقفون عن التعلم قبل حتى إكمال الثانويّة. بالمقابل نرى أن المبدع أو المصنّع يجهد نفسه في تعلّم شيء جديد في كل مرة ينتقل فيها إلى معمل أو مكان جديد، حتّى أثناء قيامه برحلة بحث من أجل مشروع ما في الجامعة، و هناك أيضاً من يتعلّم أشياء عن طريق مراقبة كيفيّة حل الآخرين لبعض المشكلات. و بعد العديد و العديد من الزيارات و التعلّم يرى المصنّع نفسه قادراً على حل أي نوع من المشكلات التي يمكن أن تواجهه (و هذه هي الفائدة من التقدّم في العمر)، حيث أنَّ التصميمات المختلفة و المتطوّرة تأتي من تزاوج الأفكار المتعدّدة لخلق فكرة جيّدة.
و من المؤكّد إنّه ليس ضروريّاً أن يصل عمر الشخص إلى نصف قرن مثلاً حتى يستطيع الإلمام بما ذُكر سابقاً.
بعض الشركات تلجأ إلى التعاون مع غيرها من الشركات الأخرى فتكون الاستفادة للطرفين حيث تقدّم كل واحدة خبراتها إلى الأخرى بينما شركات أخرى تلجأ إلى التعتيم و إبقاء أفكارها لنفسها و هذا غالباَ ما يكون سبباً لفشلها حيث يتوقف ابتكارها للأفكار. 
مع مرور محدود للرباط و دون نهايات حرة و يلزم لإنتاج هذه الحلقات الثلاث عمود دوراني مصمم بطريقة خاصة أما التحدي الذي يواجهنا كمبتدئين في صنع الحلقة الأولى و لف الرباط حولها تم تجاوزه.

2-2-2 تطبيق إستراتيجية الميكاترونيكس:
سواء كنت تعتقد أن استخدام الميكاترونيكس في الهندسة هو ابتداع جديد في التسعينات أو كنت تسخر منها و تعتبرها إشاعة اسم جديد لهندسة النظم،فإن الطريقة الوحيدة للنجاح في تصميم و بناء آلة مؤتمتة هو مقاربة لكامل الأنظمة كما هو مبين في الشكل (4-2) يوجد تداخل كامل ل:
● الهندسة الميكانيكية .
● الهندسة الكهربائية.
● التحكم.
● البرامج.
● مواد و مكونات .



الشكل(4-2) تصميم نظام الميكاترونيكس ​ 

المفهوم الأساسي هنا أنه يجب على الشخص الإطلاع على جميع التقنيات المتعددة المتوفرة بين يديه و استخدامها كلها معا أو أي منها بإبداع. هذا يبدو واضحا و مفروغا منه ، إلا أنه أحيانا يتم تصميم وضع و تجميع الوظائف الميكانيكية لبعض الأنظمة المؤتمتة قبل أن يتطلع عليها فريق التحكم. و هكذا يكون على فريق التحكم أن يجعلها تعمل بإضافة الحساسات و الموجهات.إذا كانت العملية أساسية ولا يوجد أي شيء جديد فيها فيمكن أن ينجح المشروع ، و لكن و بشكل عام هذه وصفة للدمار. مشاريع كهذه تتطلب أشهرا لجعلها خالية من العيوب بدلا من أسابيع، و العمل الإضافي اللازم لإعادة التصميم و البناء لجعلها تعمل بشكل صحيح يقلل الأرباح و يخرب جدول التسليم. هل يمكن لمهندس واحد التعامل مع الميكاترونيكس (هندسة النظم) إذا كانت المهمة سهلة لحد ما ؟ نعم، أما إذا كانت الآلة مشابهة لآلة موجودة حاليا، فالجواب هو لا. نادرا ما يمكن لشخص واحد أن يقوم بجمع كل المعرفة المطلوبة ثم يملك الوقت لإنزال السلعة المؤتمتة إلى السوق، فلا يوجد ساعات كافية في النهار للقيام بذلك، كما أنه غالبا يوجد أعضاء فريق متمرسين متوفرين للمساعدة.



3-2 معرفة العملية:
بعد معرفة كل هذا، ما هي الخطوة الأهم في تصميم الأنظمة المؤتمتة و عملية البناء؟ إن الأتمتة هي معرفة و فهم العملية المنجزة. هناك دائما نقص في الوقت، ولا يوجد وقت كافي للعودة إلى الرسومات إذا فشلت الآلة في العمل. بالتأكيد يوجد دائما عمليات إزالة عيوب رئيسية، و لكن إذا كانت العملية الجوهرية لا تعمل بشكل صحيح، سيكون الشخص قد استثمر شهورا من الجهد البشري و ثروة من المال في اختراع أخفق. وقد لا يمكن تطبيق عملية مراجعة على هندسة الآلة الموجودة لذلك قد ينتهي به الأمر في البدء من جديد و هذا قليل الحدوث. 
إن أي عملية يمكن أتمتتها يجب أن تكون مستقرة و معرّفة جيدا. كمثال على ذلك عملية تركيب مسدسات اللحام على الروبوتات للقيام بلحام هيكل السيارة ما تمت حتى أتقن العمال هذه العملية (اللحام) بشكل كبير. إذا كان هناك توزع كبير في نتائج العملية وكان على التقنيين الاختبار و التعديل و تقرير أي مكون من مكونات المنتج جيد فإن الشركة لن تقبل بأن تتم أتمتة العملية. قد يبدو عندما تريد شركة تبحث عن الأتمتة معرفة العملية بشكل جيد مثل إنفاق أموالها عليها و كان لدى الشركة مجموعة بحث و تطوير، قد يبدو أنه يجب الاستفادة من مصدر كهذا، و لكن هذا لا يضمن النجاح. تتضمن الفقرة التالية مثالا حقيقيا من ذلك .

*3-2-1 *المكثف الملفوف:
قبل عدة سنوات بدأت شركة تصنع مكثفات لقطاع صناعة الطاقة الكهربائية بصنع هذا المكثف . يتكون المكثف من اسطوانة ملفوفة مؤلفة من طبقات معدنية و بين كل طبقة معدنية و التي تليها طبقة بلاستيك تعمل كعازل.
يبين الشكل (4-4) كيف يتم تشكيل الأسطوانة. يتم لف هذا المكثف حول النواة المحورية لعمود دوران و عند الانتهاء يتم ضغطها لتتسع في صندوق عرضه حوالي 6in و طوله 12in و عمقه 12in يتم إضافة أسلاك التوصيل الكهربائية بعد ذلك لكنها لم تعرض لأنها ليست جزءا من عملية الأتمتة. يتم الطلب من مجموعة التطوير و البحث في الشركة إجراء دراسة للأداء الكهربائي للمكثف و ذلك بما أن الطلب في السوق كان يتجه نحو أداء أفضل و سعر أقل.اكتشفوا أنه لو تم لف المكثف و العوازل بقوة شد منتظمة بدل قوة الشد المتغيرة التي تحدث عندما يزداد حجم البكرة، وذلك عندما يقوم عمود الدوران بلف الطبقات بشكل أضيق، فإن السعة الكهربائية للمكثف سوف تتحسن. وهذا اكتشاف جيد لأنه يتم الأداء دون زيادة في المواد المستخدمة. كل ما كان مطلوبا هو نظام لف محسن مع تحكم بقوة الشد. بما أنه يوجد ست بكرات لتزويد الصفائح المعدنية و العوازل، و النواة المركزية لمحور اللف و كلها يجب التحكم بها للحفاظ على الشد المنفرد و المركب ضمن البارامترات المحددة، فإن النظام يحتاج إلى سبع محركات سيرفو مع تحكم منتظم بالحركة. و هذا ليس بالمهمة المستحيلة بما أنه مشابه للتحكم بسبع روبوتات متصلة بواسطة الحساسات، هو عمل سهل و لكن ليس رخيصا. لكن الشركة المصنعة للمكثفات، بمساعدة مجموعة البحث و التطوير، كانت قد أنهت العمل الميكانيكي و الكهربائي و معظم عمل التحكم في أذهانها و ذلك للآلة المؤتمتة الجديدة عندما يتم الاتصال بالفريق ليساعد في تنظيم تنسيق المتحكمات بالحركة. 
متحكمات الحركة متوفرة لهذا النوع من العمل، و لكن لا يمكن أن يكونوا مجموعة عشوائية من متحكمات الحركة أحادية أو ثنائية المحاور بأمل أن يتم ربطها معا. يجب أن يكونوا من مصنع واحد و تم بناؤها و تصميمها لتتعامل مع مهمة محددة.

مشكلة مفاجئة:
بعد ساعات من معرفة المشكلة المبدئية (والتي تم تعريفها من المهندس بقضية متحكم حركة ملف المكثف) خطرت للفريق فكرة عظيمة. 




الشكل (5-2) لف طبقات المكثف​ 

A طبقة معدنية B طبقة بلاستيكية​ 





الشكل (6-2) المكثف في حاويته​ 

هل يمكنك أن ترى المغالطة في الإجراءات الموصوفة سابقا؟ لا تتطلب خبرة في الأتمتة و إنما تتطلب فقط فهم العملية. جهود ال R&D (مجموعة البحث و التطوير) كانت نبيلة في إيجاد طريقة لتحسين أداء المكثف بدون إضافة أي مواد. ولكن المشكلة الكبيرة هي في البكرة الملفوفة النهائية.
انظر إلى بكرة المحارم، ماذا يحدث إذا تم ضغطها؟ تتباعد الطبقات بشكل غير منتظم. لذلك تكون كل العملية الدقيقة في لف المكثف قد ذهبت سدى عند حشر المكثف في العلبة.الشكل (7-2).


----------



## محمد988 (22 أبريل 2010)

مساعدة
هل يوجد كتاب عن السباكة بالعربي:55::55::55:


----------



## محمد988 (22 أبريل 2010)

*المسننات*

آلات التفريز
ـ إن العمق الكامل لسن التعشيق هو البعد الشعاعي بين الدائرة الخارجية والدائرة الداخلية وهي تساوي ضعف الملحق زائداً التوضيح ، العمق الفعال ضعف الملحق .
ـ إن ثخن السن "الثخن الدائري " هو مقاس على (خطوة الدائرة ) .
ـ إن وجه السن هو السطح بين خطوة العنصر الخطية وقمة السن والمحيط هو السطح بين خطوة العنصر الخطية وقمة السن والمحيط هو السطح بين خطوة العنصر الخطية والقاعدة متضمنة الشرعية .
ـ حتى يتمكن المعشق من نقل الحركة بسهولة يجب أن يكون مشكل بشكل صحيح الملحق العمق الفعال التوضيح محسوبة في الوقت الحاضر عن طريق التفسير : التعاريف الأخرى هي في الترتيب أولاً .
*· *الخطوة الدائرية :




المسافة بين جانبين متماثلين للسن يقاس بالخطوة الخطية يدعى بـ الخطوة الدائرية "في الرفرف تدعى الخطوة الخطية " يوجد في المسننات خطوات دائرية بمقدار ما يوجد أسنان في المسننات .
ـ إن مصطلح الخطوة يستخدم في مجال الميكانيك حتى يشير إلى القياس قبل أيام فهرسة الأجهزة تشكيل القواطع وآلات القواطع المسننة أغلب المسننات كانت قوالب مسننات أنماط المسننات توضع في محلات النماذج ومن ثم لمسننات كانت تخطط أكثر أو أقل لتأخذ شكلها ، الخطوة الدائرية كانت تستخدم عندها لتعيين قياس سن المسنن وقياس الخطوات بسهولة مثل in 1 in 1 in 3 000الخ كانت تستخدم إن صناع النماذج استخدموا الخطوات الدائرية 
 4 2 4
أو بدقة أكبر استخدموا وتر الخطوة الدائرية أو الخطوة الوترية ليحضروا الأسنان في التروس المسننة وحسابات القطر والمسافة المركزية 0000الخ هي تعتمد على الخطوة الدائرية هذه الأيام على كل حال الخطوة الدائرية تستخدم فقط في الحسابات للتروس ذات ثلاث إنشاءات الخطوة الدائرية والأكبر لأن نظاماً أسهل وأفضل للخطوات الأصغر قد صُنع .
*· *فكرة الخطوة القطرية :
إن محيط الدائرة يساوي 3.1416 مضروباً بالقطر وبالتالي فإن الشكل الأخر للكسر هو شكل عشري أكثر أو أقل صعوبة للتعامل معه في الحسابات ، لا يوجد هناك أي تساؤلات حول كون الخطوة القطرية هي أسهل في التعامل من الخطوة المحيطية مع نظام التروس المسننات. 
ـ إن فهرسة الأجهزة طُورت لصنع الأسنان بدقة وبالتالي ليس هناك ضرورة للاعتماد على الخطوة الدائرية أو حتى الخطوة الوترية وحتى أكثر من ذلك فمنذ أصبح شكل قاطع الأسنان أصبح يعتمد ضمن حدود الدقة التجارية فليس هناك فائدة خصوصية باختيار الخطوة الدائرية لعدد زوجي أو كسر سهل الاستخدام وفائدة أعظم باتخاذ نظام يبسط الحسابات والقياسات لذلك فإن نظام الخطوة القطرية قد استخدم هذا النظام تعتمد في الحسابات والقياسات على الخطوة القطرية أكثر منه على الخطوة المحيطية والخطوة القطرية ـ المسافات المركزية بين التروس الأعماق الفعالة للأسنان 0000الخ هي أسهل بالتعامل أشكالاً وكسوراً .
*· *الخطوة القطرية :
في نظام الخطوة القطرية تكون الخطوة القطرية ذات بعد قياسي 2،3،3.5 انش المصمم يمكن أن يضع أي عدد مرغوب به من الأسنان على ترس محدد نصف قطره .
مثال : على ترس خطوته القطرية تبلغ 2انش يمكن أن يضع 20سن وعلى ترس أخر له نفس الخطوة القطرية قد يضع 40 سن في حالة الترس ذي 20سن نحصل على أسنان أكبر وأقوى بينما على الأسنان على الترس الأخر ستكون بنصف حجم هذه الأسنان لكن القرص سيدور بسرعة أكبر .
ـ هذه التروس بالطبع لن تعشق مع بعضها لكن كل منها سيعشق مع تروس تحوي أسان من حجم مطابق .
ـ لاحظ أن في كل ترس "ذو الخطوة القطرية 2انش ،20سن " هناك 10أسنان لكل انش من الخطوة القطرية وعلى الترس الأخر (2انش 40سن ) . 
ـ هناك 20سن لكل انش من الخطوة القطرية في هذه النظام الأول هو ترس D P ـ10 والأخر هو ترس DO  ـ 20 .
ـ إن الخطوة القطرية لترس ما هو إن الذي يظهر عدد الأسنان في الترس لكل انش من خطوته القطرية هو يعتبر أيضاً عن قياس سن لترس كما هو في الوقت الحاضر .
ـ الخطوة القطرية تمثل بالأحرف DP الخطوة الدائرية تمثل بـ CP .
ـ في التعشيق بشكل عام استخدم كلمة " خطوة " بشكل مستقل يعبر عن الخطوة القطرية ربما أن فكرة أفضل للخطوة القطرية قد تساهم في تسريع الاستيعاب في حال فهم الطالب هذه الوحدة القياسية .







ـ الوحدة القياسية : الوحدة القياسية هي الجزء النسبي نفسه للخطوة القطرية كما في الخطوة الدائرية بالنسبة للخطوة المحيطية هذا يعني أن الخطوة القطرية للترس مقسمة إلى عدة أجزاء متساوية كما في التروس ذوات الخطوات الدائرية كل جزء سيكون عبارة عن مسافة محددة تسمى الوحدة القياسية .
مثال : 3انش خطوة قطرية 30سن وحدته القياسية انش .
الترس ذو 2انش كخطوة قطرية 24سن وحدته القياسية انش .
ـ لاحظ في كل حالة أن الوحدة القياسية عبارة عن كسر يساوي الواحد مقسوماً على الخطوة 1/DP .
ـ إن مصطلح "الوحدة القياسية " نادراً ما يستخدم لكن يستخدم الرمز عوضاً عنه .
ملاحظة : كمحاولة لتوضيح المعنى بشكل أكبر وتوضيح القيمة أيضاً للخطوة القطرية والوحدة القياسية ضيفت هذه الملاحظة .
ـ الخطوة الدائرية تساوي 3.1416 مضروباً بالوحدة القياسية لذلك من المستحيل أن يكون كل من الخطوة الدائرية والوحدة القياسية عدداً زوجياً .
ـ من الأفضل أن تأخذ الخطوات القطرية للتروس بعض الأبعاد الشائعة مثل 3انش ، 3انش ، 4انش ، 8انش 0000الخ ولتأخذ الخطوات الدائرية القيم المقابلة وبالتالي يصبح من الأسهل عند تصميم التروس القاطعة صنع أجزاء بوحدات قياسية مثل انش ، انش ، /انش 000الخ . 
في هذه الحالة يمكن استخدام هذه الكسور الشائعة في حسابات التروس ولكن لأن استخدام الأرقام الصحيحة أسهل من استخدام الكسور فيتم استخدام مقلوب الكسور وتدعى بالخطوة القطرية .
فمثلاً من الأسهل القول ترس DP  12عوضاً عن قول ، وحدة قياس انش وسبب ذلك أن من الأسهل الضرب بالعدد 12عوضاً عن القسمة عليه .



الأسماء التعريفية للتعشيق : 
إن فهم التروس حتى ولو كانت تروس التعشيق الأقل تعقيداً التي درست في هذا الفصل تعني بالطبع معرفة المصطلحات المستخدمة ، بعض هذه المصطلحات شُرحت والمختصرات والرموز لمختلف عناصر التروس أبقت اللجان على بعض الرموز وتم استبدال بعضها الأخر برموز أكثر قبولاً المصطلحات والتعاريف المستخدمة في هذه الكتاب مفوضة من قبل جمعية أصحاب معامل التروس الأمريكية لتسمية أجهزة التعشيق .
ـ تثبيت المعيار يستغرق عدة سنوات ليتم المئات والآلاف من تصميماتهم من الشمعات ومفاتيح الأجهزة وتروس التعشيق .
ـ لعدة أسباب بعض منها أسباب مصممة فإن الشركات تتمسك بهذه القياسات حتى بعد أن تم تحدد المعيار .
ـ هذا يعتبر عيباً فاضحاً إذا كان التصميم أقل من جودة المعيار .
ـ على الميكانيكي أن يُلم بالمصطلحات المستخدمة وعليه أن يكون قادر على إجراء الحسابات على نتوء تروس التعشيق وعلى الأنواع الأقل تعقيداً من التروس المائلة من غير الضروري أن يتعلم كل هذه القواعد لكن سيكون من الأفضل أن يعرف أين يجدهم عندما يحتاج إليهم بالإضافة إلى كيفية استخدام هذه القواعد . 
*· **تعاريف وقواعد عناصر نتوء الترس وأجزاء السن : *





*· * ملحق : 
المسافة الشعاعية أو العمودية بين الخطوة الدائرية وقمة السن تساوي 1انش مقسوماً على الخطوة القطرية .
· قطر القاعدة : إن قطر الدائرة هو الذي يسبب التعقيد وتساوي جيب زاوية الضغط مضروباً بقطر الخطوة .
· قطر الثقب : هو قطر الثقب في الترس .
· الحيز السفلي : هو السطح بين الجوانب المتجاورة للأسنان .
· الثخن العصبي : طول العصب المقابل للثخن الدائري ، علاقته الرياضية بضرب قطر الخطوة بجيب الزاوية التي نحصل عليها بقسمة الزاوية 90 ْ على عدد الأسنان .
· الخطوة الدائرية : المسافة على المحيط بين نقطتين متوافقتين من سنين متجاورين وهو يساوي 3.1416 مقسوماً على الخطوة القطرية .
· الثخن الدائرية : ثخن السن على دائرة الخطوة ويساوي 1.57 مقسوماً على الخطوة القطرية 
· الخطوة القطرية : نسبة رقم السن على عدد الانشات في قطر الخطوة وهذا يشير إلى رقم الترس المسنن ويساوي الأرقم السن مقسوماً على الخطوة القطرية .
· نطاق وجه الترس : هو نطاق سطح الخطوة . 
· طوق السن : السطح بين عنصر الخطوة الخطي والقاعدة .
· نسبة الترس : هو النسبة بين عدد الأسنان إلى عدد التعشيق .
· التداخل : اتصال بين سن التعشيق من نقطة ما على طول خط العمل في التروس التيس تحوي عدد قليل من الأسنان هناك مسافة احتياطية صُممت كي تلغي التداخل حتى لو كان هذا التداخل شديد .
· التدفق : انظر إلى قسم شكل سن التعشيق والشكل 15ـ11 .
· خط العمل : جزء من المستقيم المماس لحلقات القاعدة التي تؤمن الاتصال بين لوالب التعشيق.
· القطر الخارجي :هو قطر الدائرة التي تحوي قسم الأسنان .
· دائرة الخطوة : هي الدائرة التي يكون مركزها متوضعاً على محور الترس .
· اسطوانة الخطوة : الاسطوانة لمطابقة لدائرة الخطوة .
· قطر الخطوة : هو قطر دائرة الخطوة ويساوي عدد أسنان المسنن مقسوماً على الخطوة القطرية .





· خط الخطوة : هو الخط المحدد من تشابك .
سطح الخطوة وسطح السن .
نقطة الخطوة : هو التشابك بين 
المحاور الموجودة على خط المراكز 
والمماس لدوائر القاعدة 
· سطح الخطوة : هو سطح اسطوانة الخطوة . 





تشكيل أ المنحني المعقد : ب ـ المنحنيات الدائرية .
هذه المنحنيات مهمة كتطبيق على نظرية شكل الترس المسنن تستخدم درجات عالية من الضغط يصنع القواطع ويجب الانتباه إلى ضرورة أن تكون الحروف حادة بشكل جيد .
·  زاوية الضغط : في التروس المعقدة هي الزاوية بين خط العمل وخط المحور العمودي لتروس التعشيق وهو في أي نوع من التروس يساوي الانحراف الجانبي للسن وسطح الخطوة العمودي 1/2 19 درجة و20درجة هي معايير زوايا الضغط انظر إلى الشكل (17ـ11) .
·  دائرة الجذر : هي الدائرة التي تحوي قواعد فراغات الأسنان .
·  قطر الجذر: هو قطر دائرة الجذر وتساوي قطر الخطوة مطروحاً منها ضعفي الدائرة الجذرية. 
·  الثخن : انظر الثخن العصبي والثخن الدائري .
· وجه السن وجانب السن : انظر إلى وجه السن وإلى جانب السن .
· سطح السن : يتضمن كلا وجه السن وجانب السن .
· القطع السفلي : هو القطع في سطح السن القريب من التداخل .
وهو خط يجتاز شعاعياً وبشكل خيالي التقاطع بين اللاولب ودائرة القاعدة (شكل 19ـ11) .
· عمق الحفرة : المسافة الشعاعية بين الدائرة الخارجية ودائرة الجذر وهي تساوي طرف سن الترس مجموعاً جذر السن .
· العمق الفعال " عمق العمل " هو أخفض عمق يمكن لسن في ترس تعشيق أن يدخل في فراغ سن لترس تعشيق أخر وهو يساوي جذر السن للترس الصغير مضافاً إليه طرف سن الترس أو عادة ضعف جذر السن لأحد الترسين . 


القواعد والأشكال للتروس ذات النتوءات​​*· *شكل سن الترس : 
لتحقيق الحركة المنتظمة الملساء المدحرجة لتروس التعشيق بغض النظر عن القياس يجب أن يكون السن مُشكل .
ـ إن التجارب التي جرت خلال سنوات عديدة حددت شكل سن الترس حددت حتى المناحي المنحنية انظر الشكل (15ـ11) .
ـ إن تصميم المناحي لا يعتمد على الميكانين أو حتى على صناع الأدوات هناك هيئة بالغة الأهمية لتصميم أسنان التروس يجب أن تصنع وفق للطريقة التي تجعل انتاجها بطريقة اقتصادية .
وعندما يدور ترسان معاً بحركة دورانية متداخلة أحدهما بعكس الأخر ويكونان متداخلان بزاوية ضغط محددة يجب أن تكون التروس قابلة للعمل مهما كانت قياساتها .
كذلك إن عدم التداخل بين الأسنان يجعل نهاية الأسنان فقط ويجن أن يعالج الأمر . 

*المطلوب*​*المعطيات*​*القاعدة*​*الصيغة*​1ـ الخطوة القطرية 
الخطوة الدائرية 
تقسيم 3.1416 على الخطوة الدائرية 
= DP​2ـ الخطوة القطرية 
عدد الأسنان وقطر الخطوة 
تقسيم عدد الأسنان على قطر الخطوة 
​3ـ الخطوة القطرية 
عدد الأسنان والقطر الخارجي 
إضفة 2 إلى عدد الأسنان وتقسيم الناتج على القطر الخارجي 
​4ـ الخطوة الدائرية 
الخطوة القطرية 
تقسيم 3.1416 على الخطوة القطرية 
​5ـ الخطوة الدائرية 
قطر الخطوة وعدد الأسنان 
تقسيم قطر الخطوة على ناتج جداء 2.3183 بعدد الأسنان 
​6- عدد الأسنان 
القطر الخارجي والخطوة القطرية 
جداء القطر الخارجي بالخطوة القطرية 
DP×N=PD​*المطلوب*​*المعطيات*​*القاعدة*​*الصيغة*​7- عدد الأسنان 
القطر الخارجي والخطوة القطرية 
جداء القطر الخارجي بالخطوة القطرية وطرح من الناتج 
P-2×N=OD​8- قطر الخطوة 
عدد الأسنان والخطوة القطرية 
قسمة عدد الأسنان على الخطوة القطرية 
 PD =​9- قطر الخطوة 
القطر الخارجي طرف سن الترس 
طرح ضعفي طول السن الترس من القطر الخارجي 
PD=OD-2S​10- القطر الخارجي 
عدد الأسنان والخطوة القطرية 
إضافة2 إلى عدد الأسنان وقسمة الناتج على الخطوة القطرية 
 OD =​11-القطر الخارجي 
عدد الأسنان والقطر الخارجي 
إضافة 2إلى عدد الأسنان وتقسيم الناتج إلى ناتج قسمة عدد الأسنان على قطر الخطوة 
 OD =​12- القطر الخارجي 
قطر الخطوة والخطوة القطرية 
إضافة قطر الخطوة إلى حاصل الخطوة القطرية 
OD+PD =​13- ثخن السن 
الخطوة القطرية 
قسمة 1.57 على الخطوة القطرية 
 CTh =​14- حيز الخلوص 
الخطوة القطرية 
قسمة 0.157 على الخطوة القطرية 
 C =​15- كامل عمق السن "حيز السن "
الخطوة القطرية 
قسمة 2.157على الخطوة القطرية 
 WD =​16- المسافة المركزية 
أقطار الخطوات 
قسمة مجموع قطر الخطوة لكل من الترسين على 2
 CDI =​17- المسافة المركزية 
عدد الأسنان والخطوة القطرية 
قسمة مجموع عدد الأسنان في الترسين على ضعف الخطوة القطرية 
 CDI =​


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (30 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ليندا اوركان (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموضوعين الرائعين والمفيدين


----------



## أحمد رأفت (30 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبة للموضعين جمـــــــــــــــــال جدآ
بس ياريت كنت تفصلهم عن بعض


----------

